# some of my pens



## Jdaschel (Jul 31, 2012)

I am new to this forum, but you guys asks to see my pens. Here are some. I do alot of resin and highly figured woods. I also am going to start stabilizing and casting burls and stuff like that. I attached some pictures of my work. The last one is a resin blank that I cast.


----------



## NeilYeag (Jul 31, 2012)

Nice Job, very professional work!


----------



## DKMD (Jul 31, 2012)

Nicely done! Not a bad one in the bunch, and I really like the closed end, kitless pen... Never tried that.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jul 31, 2012)

Nice pens James - Welcome to the forum ! 
Scott


----------



## BangleGuy (Jul 31, 2012)

Very, very nice! Wow, these are terrific.


----------

